# Poachers



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was out for a pleasure float by myself on the Little Darby today and came up on a couple of guys throwing a cast net. They knew what they were doing because they were in the only hole of any depth in that stretch. As I approached I asked them if they were trying to catch bait. One guy who had retreated to the bank started laughing and the other just smiled guiltily. 

I said, "You know it's illegal to catch bass like that?" and I got no response other than another stupid grin. Next I asked them if they had a license, and all I got for a response was, "License, yeah." I don't want this to turn into an immigrant bashing thread, but, yeah...these boys didn't grow up here or speak much of the native language.

My take-out was about half a mile downstream where I found a sign with the ranger's number to report them. They said that no cast netting was permitted in that area. I did see a ranger and waved her over after that. She said they were already on the case with another truck, and she was going there until she saw me wave her over. I hope they at least got the dudes and put the fear of God and INS in them.

It's sad. I have fished that hole before and C&R'd some nice fish out of it.

These guys know what they are doing, and I don't think they see anything wrong with it. I imagine it is an accepted practice where they grew up in South Asia. That net they were using looked like it cost a good amount of money, and they were experts at throwing it.


----------



## farmem (Apr 11, 2010)

Poaching is a large pet peeve of mine. Kudos to you for confronting them and pointing them out to a ranger. I wish poaching laws and penalties were more severe...



streamstalker said:


> I was out for a pleasure float by myself on the Little Darby today and came up on a couple of guys throwing a cast net. They knew what they were doing because they were in the only hole of any depth in that stretch. As I approached I asked them if they were trying to catch bait. One guy who had retreated to the bank started laughing and the other just smiled guiltily.
> 
> I said, "You know it's illegal to catch bass like that?" and I got no response other than another stupid grin. Next I asked them if they had a license, and all I got for a response was, "License, yeah." I don't want this to turn into an immigrant bashing thread, but, yeah...these boys didn't grow up here or speak much of the native language.
> 
> ...


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Have seen that many times on the scioto... They definitely know what they are doing is wrong.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I know exactly who you're talking about. I turned them into a ranger myself the other day digging up onions or something on a nearby trail. Don't know if anything came of it.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Probably collecting ramps. I think that is legal though.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I seen some last year casting a giant expensive net below Deer creek dam from the wall right at the gates... They caught about 5 saugeye in one cast and the next... Guess what it got snagged.. All three of them pulled on it as i laughed and they pulled it up with giant holes and 3/4 the lead gone... Would of said something but i was downstream on other side of creek..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> I know exactly who you're talking about. I turned them into a ranger myself the other day digging up onions or something on a nearby trail. Don't know if anything came of it.


I saw some sort of plant that looked like carrots growing on one bank. Tops looked like carrots and they had a thick yellow tap root. I pulled one up and sniffed it, and it didn't have a carrot smell, but it had to be a related plant. There was quite a bit of it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work Streamstalk! Fightin the good fight.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

First of all I applaud you for calling them if you thought they were doing something Illegal. Thats the right thing to do!. 
Interesting that someone posted that castnetting wasnt permitted there??? as a catfisherman who uses a cast net daily for shad ( only) I have run into many folks who always assume Im doing something illegal.
Castnets are allowed in all streams and lakes unless otherwise posted such as places within 500 ft below a dam ( if posted) Just a FYI.. just because there netting doesnt mean there doing anything illegal. We had an issue years ago in a 5 Rivers metropark where the Stillwater ran through the park and for a while the 5 River rangers were telling us we couldnt net but upon research the state law overrode the local rules of the park and we were then allowed to continue castnetting there. 
Oh yeah, a cheap castnet is about $45 and good ones are around $80-100 so when you hang one, its never a good day...I typically go through 5-6 a year and have become quite the expert at patching them. 


Salmonid


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That's why my first question to them was if they were catching bait. It was the ranger who told me later that cast netting wasn't allowed at all in that area. As they didn't seem to understand much English, I assumed they also didn't understand the laws, so I explained it to them. The location where they were tossing the net also aroused my suspicions as it's the only deep hole withing a quarter mile in either direction that is deep enough to hold big bass.

I've gone by plenty of guys cast netting and never thought twice about it, and I was pretty darn sure these guys weren't catching cat bait. There are plenty much more convenient places to do it if that's what they wanted.


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

Could Someone please send the Game Wardens over to Big Walnut in Galena LOL? Could prob make enough cash in fines to pay for that new bridge they are putting..between guys keeping EVERYTHING of any size and littering the heck out of the place...BTW send a translator with the GW....


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

For the past three years I have seen a group of men doing the same thing on the Scioto. One day I got pissed enough to confront them. I walked up to the buckets they had their "catch" in and was surprised to see nothing but juvenile carp. The one guy that spoke with me assured me that they threw all gamefish back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Priorityfishing said:


> For the past three years I have seen a group of men doing the same thing on the Scioto. One day I got pissed enough to confront them. I walked up to the buckets they had their "catch" in and was surprised to see nothing but juvenile carp. The one guy that spoke with me assured me that they threw all gamefish back.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


MONSTER Flathead bait bro


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also I haven't seen a cast net on the Scioto in quite sometime. Back 6-7 years ago I called 1-800 poacher about some immigrants cast netting/keeping everything they could keep below Griggs and that was the last of that. Also remember humorous stories below Greenlawn where guys would cast net & keep 10lb Saugeye and like a dozen anglers would take off after them lol, literally chasing them out of the park.

Good going Streamstalker!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Also I haven't seen a cast net on the Scioto in quite sometime.


Every year at least once I see a group down below that really big pool south of oshay just indiscriminately throwing everything they net up on the bank. That used to be a wicked good hole back when I was in highschool, tons of pig smallies. Now it is just so-so due to the really easy access and unscrupulous fishermen. Some people just suck.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

We have issues as well in our subdivision with cast netters. A few are only catching a few shad to go catfishing and that is fine. However, there are a few groups that are either not throwing the little bass, crappie & gills back so they are dying on the bank or they are keeping everything. 
Kudos to Parks & Rec for helping us with this issue and catching one guy stocking his own pond with these fish. They also have a tip on another guy thanks to all my neighbors who are writting down the license plates of these guys that come in.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Snyd said:


> We have issues as well in our subdivision with cast netters. A few are only catching a few shad to go catfishing and that is fine. However, there are a few groups that are either not throwing the little bass, crappie & gills back so they are dying on the bank or they are keeping everything.
> Kudos to Parks & Rec for helping us with this issue and catching one guy stocking his own pond with these fish. They also have a tip on another guy thanks to all my neighbors who are writting down the license plates of these guys that come in.


Meadows at Winchester?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Around our area there has been quite a few people coming into the small public ponds and streams and catching and keeping everything with a castnet or with rod and reel. They are either trying to stock their own pond or are going down to the Lancaster Paylake. A couple kids were doing this a couple days ago (some fish with a castnet), and I explained the dangers of stocking fish from a public body of water to a private pond with the problems of viruses, parasites, etc and how it ruin a pond, also how it is illegal to catch gamefish with a castnet... They said thanks for the info but they still kept some Bluegill and maybe a crappie, prolly went in one ear and out the other...


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure, but I think you can keep gills/sunfish if your using them as bait. Just something a friend told me once. Anyone know?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think you can use a game fish as bait!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> I don't think you can use a game fish as bait!!


Yes, you can.

Probably the second most debated thread on here, besides Trespassing.

It's been covered throughly.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=663326#post663326 (RIP Misfit my man)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Priorityfishing said:


> Not sure, but I think you can keep gills/sunfish if your using them as bait. Just something a friend told me once. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You can use them as bait but you cannot legally net them as they are considered gamefish.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

montagc said:


> Some of those are poisonous. Can't remember exactly.


Many species from the Apiaceae (carrot) family are poisonous.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Long story short, its becoming a problem quick, and I know I'm not the only one getting tired of it. If someone is grossly breaking the rules, the right people will be contacted...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

mushijobah - Not Meadows at Winchester but close. I will PM you.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Saw the same knuckleheads this weekend. I wasn't confrontational this time, because, honestly, it doesn't seem to do any good.

Additionally, they don't seem like they are any good at what they are doing, so, what is the big deal? Maybe they are netting a few suckers and carp, but I doubt these knuckleheads are netting any significant smallies.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

They drive a beige Camry. I called a ranger on them last week. They busted him using a cast net. Saw the ranger talking to him with my own eyes...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I've had game wardens come up to me a few times at Cj brown while I was cast netting for shad and I applauded them for their efforts.... They even checked my live well and my license.... Lol I shook his hand when he was done....your allowed to take any forage fish by cast netting or with a bow and you can use game fish if legal size and caught on a legal pole with a license 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Curtis937 said:


> Yea I've had game wardens come up to me a few times at Cj brown while I was cast netting for shad and I applauded them for their efforts.... They even checked my live well and my license.... Lol I shook his hand when he was done....your allowed to take any forage fish by cast netting or with a bow and you can use game fish if legal size and caught on a legal pole with a license
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not at the columbus battelle darby metropark. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I just emailed them the following report: 
_The past two Saturdays I have observed two men throwing a cast net within the park boundaries. I reported the incident to a ranger on 4/27, but I have not reported the incident on 5/4 until now. These men were Asian, dark complexion, and had at least one female companion on the bank. A fellow fisherman reported he has seen the same people, and they drive a beige Toyota Camry. 

They are working the shallow stretches of the Little Darby, about a quarter mile above the confluence, so I assume they are using the parking lot off of Gardner Road.

I understand that cast netting for rough fish is not against ODNR regulations, but I was informed by a ranger that it is not permitted within park boundaries. In my attempts to communicate with them it is apparent that their English is very limited, so I wonder how much of the regulations they even understand.
_



> *How to Contact a Ranger *
> Rangers are available and on patrol 365 days a year . To contact a Ranger, please call the Park Dispatcher at (614) 891-0700 and a Ranger will be dispatched to assist you. In all cases, if you have an emergency, call 911. You may also email a Ranger at [email protected]
> 
> *What to Report? *
> ...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

If they understand enough english to get a drivers license, they know enough to read fishing regulations and halfway understand what you are trying to tell them


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Daveo76 said:


> If they understand enough english to get a drivers license, they know enough to read fishing regulations and halfway understand what you are trying to tell them


Heck, we just had a debate on here over what some of the ODNR regs meant.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

There are very few fishable holes in the LD. Once these guys have passed through with their nets, trust me, it becomes very difficult to catch fish. 

I'm wondering if the rangers are even ticketing them. You'd think after several wallet busters they'd give up. Do the sanctions accumlate on your record, like speeding tickets do (as in points)?


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Must be a common thing for them.

Have had the same issues when I lived in Houston with the "Engrish not my fiwst rangruage" crowd. They kept EVERTHING they caught (even horse mullet and Jack Crevalle) and were all experts at castnetting.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Response from the ranger:



> Mr. _________, The incident you reported on 4/27 was addressed by the Ranger. I would be surprised to see that individual doing it again. The incident you witnessed this past Saturday was not caught by our staff. We believe that we have dealt with these individuals in the past. We will keep an eye out for them, and will focus our attention on Little Darby as much as possible. If you see this taking place in the creeks again, please report it to us. Our on-duty Ranger staff may be reached via cell phone, 614-370-6254. Also, if you can, in the future get their license plate for us that would be a big help in case we cannot respond quick enough to address the individuals.
> ODNR has allowed us to designate certain areas of the creeks within park boundaries as areas were cast netting and seining is not permitted. That area is all of Little Darby Creek from the confluence up to the north end of Metro Park's property line. All other areas of Big and Little Darby Creek are regulated per ODNR's regulations.
> Thank you for the information,
> Kevin Kasnyik
> ...


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good job streamstalker. Hope the WO catches them all.
Can't stand poachers no matter where they come from.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bunch of guys were keeping those cigar size Saugeye the other night below the dam at Deer Creek, I don't believe its actually poaching because I don't think the DNR sets a size limit on the Saugeye there, but it still sits wrong with me. I was out at Prairre Oaks years ago after they first opened and mentioned to a guy that a LM he had on a stringer probably didn't meet the size requirements and that at the time they were actively patrolling the park...he just looked at me like mind your own business, lots of guys out there have no morals on what to keep or how many.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Bunch of guys were keeping those cigar size Saugeye the other night below the dam at Deer Creek, I don't believe its actually poaching because I don't think the DNR sets a size limit on the Saugeye there, but it still sits wrong with me. I was out at Prairre Oaks years ago after they first opened and mentioned to a guy that a LM he had on a stringer probably didn't meet the size requirements and that at the time they were actively patrolling the park...he just looked at me like mind your own business, lots of guys out there have no morals on what to keep or how many.


Unrelated but I saw a guy take a nice smallie out of the Darby the other night. I was talking with him from the other side of the river when he pulled up a stringer (I didn't know he had) that had a 13-14 incher on the end of it. He wished me good luck, said good night, and walked away, fish in hand.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Some of you guys might want to ease up on the racial posts. Some of us here may be immgrants, or may have family that is immigrants and find these posts to be classless. 
Ignorant behavior knows no geographical boundaries.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I debated how much description of these guys I should put in and decided to relate the incident as I described it to the rangers. I know some media outlets are so PC that they don't even give the race of crime suspects. And I did ask myself if I would have identified their race if they were white or black. I guess if I was totally honest, I probably would not have. Maybe I made the wrong decisison, but it does seem to put us a step or two closer to getting it stopped.

To me, this type of fishing is totally a cultural, not a racial issue. If you grew up in a country where fishing was strictly food gathering, you probably fished with a net. Like I said, I doubt they view anything wrong with the practice, but I also doubt they totally understand the laws or what is culturally acceptable here.

Obviously, it isnt a racial issue. Sport fishermen come in all colors.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's not racial. These guys have been warned numerous times by the rangers that what they are doing is illegal, and some of us are starting to get frustrated. They get chased out of one hole to the next, and they know the rangers are keeping an eye out for them. And, it probably is rooted in their culture, assuming subsistence fishing is the culture of these particular individuals, but, at this point, they've crossed into a-hole territory IMO because of their steadfast refusal to stop using the nets. 

The ranger I ratted them out to last week told me that it's the same guys from last year. If they need to consume the fish they catch, they need to be doing it someplace else. And by someplace else, I don't mean some other country, I mean some other body of water that doesn't have restrictions on nets, like the Scioto. 

Again, the LD doesn't hold many fish; it's a delicate fishery that produces decent smallmouth during prespawn, and not much of anything else. I've been up and down its stretches thousands of times and have found a very limited number of holes that produce fish, which are the same holes these guys are blowing up with their netting. 

Bottom line is that the LD can't take the abuse, and, if Metroparks doesn't nip this in the bud, before word gets around, the quality of the fishing at the LD will drop. I'm thankful Metroparks has a stricter set of rules, but they're next-to-useless if they're not strictly enforced. It's time for them to start writing some big ass tickets...


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

shwookie said:


> Some of you guys might want to ease up on the racial posts. Some of us here may be immgrants, or may have family that is immigrants and find these posts to be classless.
> Ignorant behavior knows no geographical boundaries.


Well i was gonna stay out of this debate till I saw this. Yes it is classes what people say about the immigrants but I've saw first hand what these immigrants do. I'm not saying home grown Americans are innocent little birdies but I watch an oriental cast net at Madison lake a couple years ago. I was thinking he cast netting for shad or carp. Wrong! He cast netted for anything he could catch in the net and put it in his bucket! Next week he had his wife and son out doing the same thing! I walked over asked him what he was doing. And he said he was catching bait and then I proceeded to ask for his fishing license. He told me he didn't have to have them with throwing a cast net. And I told him the law and asked him nicely to throw everything in that bucket back in the water or I will have the warden out here. He just said that's fine I called the warden and the family was issued a heavy fine. I watched another immigrant throw his net and got hold of a heavy net of crappie and proceeded to throw them all on the bank and left them lay there cause they wasn't what he wanted. I've seen Americans do the same thing but most of the time there caught with using game fish as bait caught from a throw net. Point being that not all immigrants are guilty but they do make up a huge number of netters who just keep anything they catch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Its just not immigrants guys!!! Poachers don't have a color or ethnicity(sp). Look up how many wildlife poachers who are caught trophy hunting every year (especially Ohio). You break the laws knowingly, you deserve what you get. I could and probably would look the other way if I knew the family needed the food. It might not make me any better than them but I would feel better knowing they're not hungry!

I know... I'd be an accessory to a crime, but I could live with that!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't break the regs but if a regular joe shmoe playing game warden walked up to me and asked if I had a fishing license and what I was doing or catching, that person would be told where to go and how to get there very quickly...be careful guys...not a real good idea in todays society.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Deazl666 said:


> Unrelated but I saw a guy take a nice smallie out of the Darby the other night. I was talking with him from the other side of the river when he pulled up a stringer (I didn't know he had) that had a 13-14 incher on the end of it. He wished me good luck, said good night, and walked away, fish in hand.


I am pretty sure he can get slammed for that on a couple different fronts, #1 being you are only allowed 1 Smallie from the Darby between Rt.40 and 762 I believe it is, #2 I thought the Smallies had to be 15" before you could keep them. I stumbled upon this info a few years back while really reading over the regs, before that I wasn't aware of it(don't keep them anyway) maybe its changed since then.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> Unrelated but I saw a guy take a nice smallie out of the Darby the other night. I was talking with him from the other side of the river when he pulled up a stringer (I didn't know he had) that had a 13-14 incher on the end of it. He wished me good luck, said good night, and walked away, fish in hand.


I certainly hope you are not surprised. You're going to see more of that. Thats' what happens when you announce to the world where you're catching all your nice smallies.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> Its just not immigrants guys!!! Poachers don't have a color or ethnicity(sp). Look up how many wildlife poachers who are caught trophy hunting every year (especially Ohio). You break the laws knowingly, you deserve what you get.


Exactly my point.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I certainly hope you are not surprised. You're going to see more of that. Thats' what happens when you announce to the world where you're catching all your nice smallies.


This thread has it all lol.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I don't break the regs but if a regular joe shmoe playing game warden walked up to me and asked if I had a fishing license and what I was doing or catching, that person would be told where to go and how to get there very quickly...be careful guys...not a real good idea in todays society.


Well that's the law! If someone comes up and ask you for your fishing license you must show them. It doesn't matter who asks. Even if its a five year old kid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

And as far as me saying its just immigrants I never did. But they make up a large portion of it. It's not that I'm being racist or anything like that. I'm just calling it as I see it. I'm the kind of guy that if you want to learn how to fish or have a question I'm gonna try my best to show or answer. No matter WHO YOU ARE! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> I certainly hope you are not surprised. You're going to see more of that. Thats' what happens when you announce to the world where you're catching all your nice smallies.


More of what? Folks fishing in the Big Darby or folks keeping smallmouth? You're not implying that it's my fault he kept a fish, are you? Or are you implying that it's my fault he was fishing there in the first place? It's a public body of water, dude; for all we know, he's been fishing that spot for thirty years and he sees me as the intruder. And, for the record, I've never described a specific spot...

If I post a picture of a fish, without indicating a body of water, it's only bragging; if, however, I post a picture of a fish and indicate the body of water, it might still be bragging, but it also becomes useful information to others on the site. Put another way, if I post a picture of a fish, and indicate that it's from the Darby, as an angler interested in smallmouth, you know that the river is producing and that it may be time to fish it. Seeing a picture might even motivate you to get out and fish, which is a good thing, right? 

These forums are labeled "fishing reports", which, I can only assume, is intentional on the administrator's part and why this site exists in the first place. Or do I have that wrong? 

The lurker problem is certainly an issue, but it's not really within my power to solve it. All messageboards have lurkers, fact of life. Maybe the site should go private, or make the "report" forums themselves private, but that's not up to me...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BBO Ohio said:


> Well that's the law! If someone comes up and ask you for your fishing license you must show them. It doesn't matter who asks. Even if its a five year old kid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And what's this 5 year old or a person out of uniform gonna do?..arrest me?..on what charge?..I have a license for whatever I do and I also have permission slips for private property that I am on...so unless its the landowner inquiring then that person see's NOTHING...they have no business to...law or not (which if it is a written law it makes no sense) I was just saying I'm not to keen on walking up to complete strangers and asking to see licenses or whatever...I myself wouldn't do it...they have people that are qualified to do this.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry I started this, but I never implied that poaching is strictly a problem with immigrants. I did want to put some identification out there in case it helped to get us closer to stopping this specific problem. One of the reasons I went as far as I did in posting the specifics was because I had read previous posts of this problem in the area, so I figured it was an ongoing concern that was in danger of getting worse.

Dealz....Bragging is totally cool! Bragging is at least half of the fun of fishing. Look at some of the best fishermen on here, like Fishslim, dude is a bragging fool, and we love reading his posts. We even elected him OGF Fisherman of the Year a couple years back. There is rarely a hint of where he has been fishing but his posts are full of helpful info like this: 



> Well after a great day of sales i was treated to some outstanding central Ohio fishing a limit of 16"-20" Saugeyes and a few smaller one on BIg Joshy LIme Red 2.75 and new sparkle Chartruese 2.3 on a Skippy 1/8th ounce pink head 3/0 hook they wanted a fast steady reel with a slight pause and swallowed it whole. My buddy Marty has some new 4 inch hammer tail big body plastic baits that worked awesome as well. Well had plenty of daylight left so attacked the Crappies and wow were they hungry a 30 fish limit of large 10 1/2" to 12" blacks with a few whites mixed in. They were hitting small tube under float as well as 2.3 joshy swims on roadrunners and Marty's smaller version of hammer tail twister. A buddy was there with his son and we easily caught 80 crappies in a very short period of time. We were sayiny how nuts it would have been to be in the boat tonight how many would we have caught. Go get them spawn is on all over central ohio had similar reports sent to me with pics of large female crappies from 4 different lakes. Be safe good fishing.


I hesitated to even post location in a thread like this, but I decided it was more important to put a stop to these guys. You can be totally helpful and brag at the same time without posting your flow (old post of mine with pictures deleted):



> Got on the water about 8 AM with the plan of paddling about a mile downstream to some pools below a lowhead dam. There are four pools and I really like the second and last. The water did not get nearly the boost I had hoped for from the rain and was still very low. It was cloudy with around 1.5 ft. visibility. I had three poles with a spinnerbait, super fluke, and big skitterpop. I gave them all a try on the way down, but mostly kept on a steady paddle. Then I got totally skunked in the first pool. I portaged to the second hole and made a bunch of casts before I finally nailed this 16" on a spinnerbait:
> 
> 
> Threw a bunch more in that pool, and got nada. Got skunked in the next pool and cruised on down to number four. I gave the fluke some extra hard work here because I've been successful with it there before, but after a while I decided to switch things up. I changed the fluke for a #3 Mepps Streamer and the popper for a Fat Gitzit on a 1/8 oz. tube jig. After the Mepps failed, I threw out the tube and nailed a nice 13+. That was followed shortly by another in the same class and a couple more hits. I carefully fished out the other sections of the pool I liked with all three and got no more.
> ...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> More of what? Folks fishing in the Big Darby or folks keeping smallmouth? You're not implying that it's my fault he kept a fish, are you? Or are you implying that it's my fault he was fishing there in the first place? It's a public body of water, dude; for all we know, he's been fishing that spot for thirty years and he sees me as the intruder. And, for the record, I've never described a specific spot...
> 
> If I post a picture of a fish, without indicating a body of water, it's only bragging; if, however, I post a picture of a fish and indicate the body of water, it might still be bragging, but it also becomes useful information to others on the site. Put another way, if I post a picture of a fish, and indicate that it's from the Darby, as an angler interested in smallmouth, you know that the river is producing and that it may be time to fish it. Seeing a picture might even motivate you to get out and fish, which is a good thing, right?
> 
> ...


You just don't get it.

Others have tried to point it out. Go ahead. Stick to your guns. You do your thing man. Just don't complain about stringered up bass. Please, the irony is nauseating!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl, if your going to catch this much hell for mentioning "Darby" make it worthwhile and supply lat. and long.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> And what's this 5 year old or a person out of uniform gonna do?..arrest me?..on what charge?..I have a license for whatever I do and I also have permission slips for private property that I am on...so unless its the landowner inquiring then that person see's NOTHING...they have no business to...law or not (which if it is a written law it makes no sense) I was just saying I'm not to keen on walking up to complete strangers and asking to see licenses or whatever...I myself wouldn't do it...they have people that are qualified to do this.


No it is our business as the hunter and fisherman of this state to see if they have a fishing license. As a hunter and fisherman you should be ticked off if someone doesn't have there license. Cause all this land and water your able to use, all those saugeye and trout released each year, with out that money it all goes bye bye. But that's also a way to help with the warden when it comes to turning someone in. If they don't have em then there's another fine. If you have them, what's the big deal if someone comes up and asks for them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Its not a big deal...but its not a law that you have to show any joe shmoe wannabe ranger that asks you to see it either...just talked to the warden tonight and he stated its not....u can ask someone to see it if u want to...but they're under no obligation to show you anything unless you're the property owner or a person of authority...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Makes me sick each time I see these flows posted.

Keep it up, more stringers of bass that will never spawn, these places can't handle that kind of pressure. An 18 inch bass takes over a decade or more to get that big in our small creeks. Showing off a big fish is awesome, help the others by how you caught it, presentation, areas you'll looking for, they don't need where you are, it took most of us years to find places we like to fish, if they want to find their own they have to do the legwork. The ones that do normally take care of the resource, the others just want everything handed to them and couldn't care less about the resource.

For the record I do share my floats, met many great guys here, but you won't see any of us share to the entire world to see, that's just irresponsible imo.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Its not a big deal...but its not a law that you have to show any joe shmoe wannabe ranger that asks you to see it either...just talked to the warden tonight and he stated its not....u can ask someone to see it if u want to...but they're under no obligation to show you anything unless you're the property owner or a person of authority...


Seems to me this warden needs to head back to the academy. Cause this is how it is stated in the book word for word (see picture)








Believe it or not you can be fined for not showing your fishing to that wanna be Rick ranger. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Truly sorry. I have seen many others post river reports with pics on this site. Thought it was okay as long as you didn't specify the area. I was wrong. I'm pretty sure I didn't ruin the darby for everyone here, but I get it. Think I've caused more harm than good with my recent threads. I'm gonna hit the road now. Take care everyone, and happy fishing.

Crittergitter - I've noticed you do a great job chasing newbies off this site. Keep up the good work; you're doing great!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Its not a big deal...but its not a law that you have to show any joe shmoe wannabe ranger that asks you to see it either...just talked to the warden tonight and he stated its not....u can ask someone to see it if u want to...but they're under no obligation to show you anything unless you're the property owner or a person of authority...


Thank You Shad Rap! If he or she doesn't have a badge on, I'll show them there #1 in my book. My license is kept in my wallet and I will never pull my wallet out for a stranger. Call the cops on me buddy, I'm legal and not a poacher.

Got to start another thread Shad Rap.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> Truly sorry. I have seen many others post river reports with pics on this site. Thought it was okay as long as you didn't specify the area. I was wrong. I'm pretty sure I didn't ruin the darby for everyone here, but I get it. Think I've caused more harm than good with my recent threads. I'm gonna hit the road now. Take care everyone, and happy fishing.
> 
> Crittergitter - I've noticed you do a great job chasing newbies off this site. Keep up the good work; you're doing great!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Deazl666, Hang in there buddy....Sometimes you have to take posts with a grain of salt. There is no way everybody is against you (newbie). Like they say..."just agree to disagree".

Dealzl666, you and critter may be fishing elbow to elbow this same time next year. Don't "burn your bridges behind you".


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Dang, family feud! And the moderator deleted my post about cast net, putting a face to poachers and litterers!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

C'mon Dealz...we'll fish together and laugh about this one day. I'll wager that everyone of us started out posting how good we were doing metioning our favorite flows and got flamed. Here is a link to one of my posts where I labeled all of the pictures with my flow...even had a couple bridge shots in there...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=76283&page=3

There used to be a guy named Andyman on here from whom I learned how to write constructive posts without posting location...kept asking pesky questions about structure and how fish were relating to current. I got sick of answering him, so I just started putting those details in my posts. I wonder what happened to him.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deazl don't leave because you got flamed by one person...common now. Newb's almost always make a few mistakes in there first year or so. Ask any number of people on here, it happens all the time. Learn from your mistakes (I.E. what parts of your posts tend to alienate others) and correct them. Of course you dont _have_ to, but sorta the way things go around here.

Also, the Darby travels a great distance through several counties in Ohio, I seriously doubt your non-specific posts ruined the entire reach. That said they do tend to draw attention to it, and sorta put it on the map if you will. Not the best thing to do publicly on the internet.

Seriously I enjoyed your posts and your sincere passion for chasing Smallies, don't leave


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> There used to be a guy named Andyman on here from whom I learned how to write constructive posts without posting location...kept asking pesky questions about structure and how fish were relating to current. I got sick of answering him, so I just started putting those details in my posts. I wonder what happened to him.


Legend has it his ghost still can be seen, if light catches your monitor at just the right angle....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Andyman, what a jerk, lol.

Also for the record it took me awhile to see the light,andyman and I had a few disagreements on this same issue years ago. We fish together all summer, so it's very hard to judge by a person's post's, keep an open mind.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BBO Ohio said:


> Seems to me this warden needs to head back to the academy. Cause this is how it is stated in the book word for word (see picture)
> View attachment 74624
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...not sure...maybe its just something they really don't want the general joe shmoe enforcing?..not sure how it would follow through because it would just be someone's word against mine...and I'm sure the wardens would love getting calls from someone saying he or she didn't show me his or her license when asked...I don't know...I still won't show mine to just anyone...lol.


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Dealz666, everyone who has posted gets ribbed about something they wrote at some point. Just look at how many are still here and posting.  Never take it to personally, especially when it comes to LM and SM bass. There are many avid and diehard bass fisherman here that love it for the sport. They just want to make sure those species are around longer to have others enjoy the sport of fishing them. Personally, I like catching bass, but I'm fishing to have fish frys with my family, to me LM is a sport fish and I've filleted one up before and absolutely hated it. Not my type of eating. Now, smallies are different, but I agree with many posts about returning LM and SM to the rivers and reservoirs in Ohio, they take a long time to get big here. In all, this thread is about poachers illegally taking fish and not about race or giving away info detriment to anyone. Just look out for each other and help protect our resources. Like the previous posts, stick around and enjoy what info you can walk away with that will make your fishing more productive and enjoyable. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> Truly sorry. I have seen many others post river reports with pics on this site. Thought it was okay as long as you didn't specify the area. I was wrong. I'm pretty sure I didn't ruin the darby for everyone here, but I get it. Think I've caused more harm than good with my recent threads. I'm gonna hit the road now. Take care everyone, and happy fishing.
> 
> Crittergitter - I've noticed you do a great job chasing newbies off this site. Keep up the good work; you're doing great!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am not trying to scare you off. I welcome your posts and encourage you to share. Share lure selection, color, speed or anything that relates to presentation. That's fine. Posting location of a creek or river is just poor discretion. Naming the flow can be harmful too. What is gained by naming it? Yet much harm can be done. Also guys posts a lake name and that's cool because a lake is entirely different ball game. I am not attacking you personally. I am simply offering constructive criticism. You can accept it or ignore it.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think anything was given away. It's not a big surprise that the Darby has SMB. I still woudn't know where to go on the Darby to get some. And there are other places that I would probably try first anyway, even if I did know where on the Darby to go. Those that are jumping on Deazzzel need to realize that by doing so they are doing more to give away their secrets than Deazzel did.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Hmmm...not sure...maybe its just something they really don't want the general joe shmoe enforcing?..not sure how it would follow through because it would just be someone's word against mine...and I'm sure the wardens would love getting calls from someone saying he or she didn't show me his or her license when asked...I don't know...I still won't show mine to just anyone...lol.


I think the reasoning is because there's so many undercovers working across the state. Anyone been the walleye run? You could be fishing right next to one and you wouldn't know it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

deazl666

You made no mistakes or did anything wrong.

You have a small segment of paranoid internet police that love to flame members because they seem to be having more fun than they are. 

Enjoy your life and live it for you not some faceless guys behind a keyboard. As long as you don't tell them how to live their lives they should provide to you the same courtesy.

I've seen stingers with smallmouth coming out of the Darby's and other flows way before many of these guys were born and way, way before there was Internet.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Knock, Knock, Knock....Deazl666, Knock, Knock, Knock...Deazl666, Knock, Knock, Knock...Deazl666............Open the door...... Sorry guys, just had a "Big Bang Therory(sp)" moment.

Deazl666, at least bring the ball back.....We're still playing.

And I'd bet you're peeking too!

This is for you Deazl666:Banane35:.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

BBO Ohio said:


> I think the reasoning is because there's so many undercovers working across the state. Anyone been the walleye run? You could be fishing right next to one and you wouldn't know it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Last really good "fishermen friendly" game warden we had in Scioto Co was Travis Abele. He loved fishing for Hybrid Stripers with us and would do it in plain clothes but the regulars knew him because he talked to us, watched and learned the habits of the poachers we had. He would leave for a half an hour , come back in uniform and take care of business. You had more than 4 wipers over 15", busted; 501 Skipjacks without a BD license, busted etc. His first year, me and a friend were catching early season wipers and he was watching for about a half hour , then came down the hill to ask how we were catching them and why we weren't keeping any, And he was turned on to it by being a sportsman too and not just worrying about hunters, Show him your license one time in the spring , never asked for it again. I believe that was the spring Mushijoba came down and fished. So I have to give Travis a lot of the credit for "cleaning up" Greenup Dam. I realize it sounds like a small stretch of water you're talking about but keep letting enforcement know. Deazl666, hang in there. People down here used to get mad when I would post Ohio River reports specific to Greenup Dam. Now they join in and post! Granted , it's a bigger area than you are fishing and a little more care needs to be taken posting "small water" reports. We had a thread last summer with about 34,000 looks and the place is still there and producing. So, like BBO mentioned, you never know who that stranger fishing next to you might be


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Maybe I do spend to much time worrying about what others do. 

Maybe we should all not give a darn what anybody else does.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

That game warden you guys have in scioto county now Is quiet sneaky. I've had a talk or two with him during dove season a couple years ago. Seems like a pretty nice fella. Let me off with a warning for not having a plug in my gun. Only reason I did that is he knew I was only shooting three shells. Warden up here in Madison county is a go get her too. But he doesn't give out warnings often here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't understand why its so hard to just say " central ohio flow" other than Darby or whatever. Its an unnecessary detail.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I appreciate the support guys. It was unexpected, but certainly welcome. And I certainly wasn't looking for it, but I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy inside right now. 

To put this in some sort of perspective: Last year I quit Facebook after getting into a truly stupid argument for three hours on a Sunday evening with someone from high school, who I hadn't seen in nearly twenty years, over Whitney Houston  and I came to the realization that FB wasn't worth the stress and hassle, and that I would get on fine without it. (I have OCD and struggle with letting things go.) I had pretty much the same reaction Wednesday night when I saw all negative posts, but didn't want to fuel any sort of flame war. Besides the fact that I really did feel bad about my pic threads, I kind of felt like the guy who crashed the party and made an ass out of himself without even knowing it - so I felt an apology and a departure was in order...

Again, it was never my intention to offend anyone's sensibilities or come off as a braggart, or screw up the river for everyone else; I just wanted to contribute to the forum, and, frankly, beyond smallies I don't have much to offer, except maybe for this little surprise, which I caught last night, in some river, somewhere:


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> I don't have much to offer, except maybe for this little surprise, which I caught last night, in some river, somewhere:


Heh, ok. lol.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> I appreciate the support guys. It was unexpected, but certainly welcome. And I certainly wasn't looking for it, but I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy inside right now.
> 
> To put this in some sort of perspective: Last year I quit Facebook after getting into a truly stupid argument for three hours on a Sunday evening with someone from high school, who I hadn't seen in nearly twenty years, over Whitney Houston  and I came to the realization that FB wasn't worth the stress and hassle, and that I would get on fine without it. (I have OCD and struggle with letting things go.) I had pretty much the same reaction Wednesday night when I saw all negative posts, but didn't want to fuel any sort of flame war. Besides the fact that I really did feel bad about my pic threads, I kind of felt like the guy who crashed the party and made an ass out of himself without even knowing it - so I felt an apology and a departure was in order...
> 
> Again, it was never my intention to offend anyone's sensibilities or come off as a braggart, or screw up the river for everyone else; I just wanted to contribute to the forum, and, frankly, beyond smallies I don't have much to offer, except maybe for this little surprise, which I caught last night, in some river, somewhere:


Deazl666, Get out out in that sun more buddy and toughen that hide up. Glad you brought the ball back......We like to play. This one is for you D.:Banane35:.

Now what was this thread about???


----------

